# Esquired Worms into 4" BrushHogs



## BassAddict (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm currently melting down Esquired's worms that were too soft to fish, adding some plastic to hopefully harden them up, pouring 4" BrushHogs then sending them back to him. Id figure that I would take a few snapshots along the way for those who are interested, here is my meager setup.







*Edited to add that I will be pouring 4" BrushHogs to send back to Esquired, not just the blob.....Thanks for pointing that out Shamoo  lol


----------



## SMDave (Dec 10, 2007)

Sweet! Can't wait to see some! But for me, I'm sticking to his original senkos.


----------



## shamoo (Dec 10, 2007)

nice, you have molds also? you melting them down and sending him the blob?


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 10, 2007)

shamoo said:


> nice, you have molds also? you melting them down and sending him the blob?



Nope, i have a mold, its that square metal thing just above the worms. Hopefully after the holidays ill have a few more


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 11, 2007)

For all yas intrested heres an update


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 11, 2007)




----------



## Jim (Dec 11, 2007)

My next worms are going to be called the Big E Copies.


----------



## shamoo (Dec 11, 2007)

Mr. Esquired, what worm was that that he was maken soup out of, recognize your creation.


----------



## shamoo (Dec 11, 2007)

Mr. BassAddict, you been maken your own worms? Now when you say you use Mr. Esquired worms, is that after you give them the meltdown and re-molding? :lol: LOL


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 11, 2007)

I starting making my own stuff but they sucked so i gave up......... Esquired got me hooked on his worms and a new companys plastic which revived my intrest in plastics. I was not using these worms cause they were too soft (they cast right off the hook) so with express written consent from Mr Esquired himself im melting them, im gonna try to stiffen them up, remold them as BrushHogs, and then sending them back to Mr Esquired first class over night mail!!!


----------



## shamoo (Dec 11, 2007)

cool


----------



## little anth (Dec 11, 2007)

dr. frankenstien

jk thats a good idea


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 11, 2007)

Well it took me an hour tonight but ive poured 1 decent brushhog after trimming it some. Here is the finial product, im thinking of keeping 1 for myself but shhhhhhhhh dont tell esquired lol






They are nice and stretchy but not soft heres a little bendy test compared to the first hogs made from a diffrent plastic
















and the new melted down esquired brushHogs have a nice fall, the other ones float


----------



## shamoo (Dec 11, 2007)

Very interesting, you get the molds and stuff from a certain place.


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 11, 2007)

me and shinerman got the original kit from dell-mart.com but could not come up with a decent formula so we pretty much quit. Esquired turned me on to lurecraft.com so ill try their stuff


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 12, 2007)

Well guys that my story, here's a shot of me pouring and what 2 hours of work produced me, which isn't bad considering last night after one hour I only had (1) good BrushHog which my niece promptly destroyed lol


----------



## mtnman (Dec 12, 2007)

i dont use soft plastics much. do they really work that well for yins that you would take the time to make your own. i use to bass fish alot but i always used plugs or live bait. someone broke into my house years ago and stole all my equipment, amongst other things. i know who did it but cant prove it but his day is coming. i have never been able to replace all my stuff but would really like to try new things. any info about good soft plastics would be great.


----------



## little anth (Dec 12, 2007)

thats a shame man i feel for ya. he'll get whats comin to him. nice hogs


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 12, 2007)

mtnman said:


> i dont use soft plastics much. do they really work that well for yins that you would take the time to make your own. any info about good soft plastics would be great.



More bass are caught on soft plastics than any other lure, and for me makeing my own baits feeds into my bassin' addiction. Several times I caught myself dreaming of that monster bass that nailed my bait while I was pouring and for that split second I was out there fishing,,,,,, Just this feeling alone makes it worth the time and effort!!! You can also find more info about pouring at the link below. Btw thanks esquired for reintroduceing me to this great hobby      


https://www.tackleunderground.com


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 13, 2007)

mtnman said:


> i dont use soft plastics much. do they really work that well for yins that you would take the time to make your own.



Mtnman - I will have to make a trip west with my plastics and show you how i do it. They are my number one bass bait by far - on a good day they will even out fish live bait.


You really need to start using soft plastics for bass and all other species or you are certainly missing out on a great type of fishing.


----------



## little anth (Dec 13, 2007)

soft is the way to go i use moostly soft plastics


----------



## shizzy (Dec 13, 2007)

They look good BassAddict, nice work.


----------



## jkbirocz (Dec 13, 2007)

The baits look great BassAddict, your pours look very clean. With esquired's plastic I am sure they are nice and wiggly too, let us know how they fish.


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 14, 2007)

Now that I am done with esquireds formula and have sent out samples to a few people to test and give feed back on I will be moveing on to creating my own brushhog formula. Once i get a decent batch and have a good supply ill be offering em up for sampling, keep an eye out for em around next spring.....,..


----------



## shamoo (Dec 14, 2007)

Mr. BassAddict, your a little too intense my friend, reminds me of Dr. FrankenSteen,LOL looks like a good batch, *atta boy!*


----------

